# Is the white stuff in my poo mucus?



## tlc-x (Mar 24, 2012)

I now look at my poo every time I go and i've got white stuff in it.. it's weird. I don't know if I can call it mucus because it's not green. 

I'm also getting periods every two weeks, only this week it's more bloody mucus not like a normal period whereas in the past every two weeks it's just like period blood, and this week it isn't.

I'm so frustrated. The GI wrote to me today saying...

Dear Natasha,

I am pleased to report that the recent small bowel scan that you attended for has shown that your small bowel looks very normal and there i no evidence on the scan that you have crohn's disease. This is obviously good news but I think it would be helpful if I saw you back in clinic in the near future to discuss how you are managing your symptoms.

With kind regards

Your GI.


I'm so frustrated with everything at the moment! I need opinions and help? I don't know what to do at the moment. As a family we've decided to give my current GI a chance, although it's not looking good for her. Then we're going to switch to another GI who is the GI of all my IBD family members. He is very good, so fingers crossed with him. 

Just not sure what to do mean time, other than my doctors advice of taking ibuprofen and just getting on with my life.


----------



## mickey (Mar 24, 2012)

sounds like mucous.  Ease up on the belly for a few days by going to a very bland diet and drinking only water or herbal tea?  May give you a rest and alleviate some inflammation?


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 25, 2012)

You have abdominal issues and they suggested ibuprofen? Laughable and sad all at the same time.

Yes that white is more than likely mucus. Mucus does not have to be green. It can be white or clear and match the color of your stool. Its usually a sign of inflammation. 

As for your periods, have you met with your gynecologist about this issue? The two may be related but they could also be separate issues so until there's a link found, I'd treat it as a separate issue and see both a GI (ask if its related) and a OBGYN (let them know about your undiagnosed abdominal issues where you have mucus and other symptoms) about it. 

As suggested a bland diet (nothing greasy or spicy etc.) may help to alleviate some symptoms in the mean time along with plenty of fluids (even if it isn't water), Tylenol for pain (and a heating pad if you have one or warm bath or a kitty/small dog) and get plenty of rest. Always use the ER at your disposal but try to see your GI asap and keep trying to see a new one if you feel you aren't getting answers from this one.


----------



## handle (Mar 25, 2012)

The mucus in your stool would usually indicate large bowel issues rather than small bowel. Have you had a colonoscopy with biopsies taken? The mucus lining of the large intestine is clear or white, and sometimes even yellowish.

They seem to be so slow in doing all the necessary testing for you. That would drive anyone bananas, and I would go to another G.I. if this one doesn't get moving.
I think you should also see a gynecologist to rule out any causes of irregular periods. 

Good luck.

(looks like Crabby beat me to it!)


----------



## tlc-x (Mar 25, 2012)

That's interesting. They did an MRI scan on my SMALL bowel. Why not look at my large bowel at the same time? Argh. They make things so complicated!! They said they found nothing in my small bowel and it was normal.

I'm intolerant to onion and garlic and everything in that family and onion/garlic is in EVERYTHING pretty much, so I am already in a pretty bland diet - no curries, hot sauces, or anything. I'm limited in what I eat and it's hard to find recipes and things, so I am on a bland diet already.

I'll try and get a referral to see a gyno then and see it as another issues. Last time I had an irregular period, I went to the doctors who sent me for an ultrasound scan and they didn't find anything.

Yes, it's very slow trying to get tested and having appointments. It took four years of persuading lots of doctors that something wrong was happening and it wasn't stress or IBS. Then when I was on the referal list, it then took 4 months for an appointment, then another month for my first test. At this rate.. it's going to be a VERY long time before we get answers!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 25, 2012)

Its actually pretty common to have to wait that long to find a new GI and get things done. Many GI docs are booked 6 months in advance around here in California. Sorry I can't recommend anyone in your area.  Keep seeing your current GI while you get a referral to another one. If your current one turns out to be less of an idiot, you don't have to see the new one but if things keep going so slow with your current one, you'll have a back up GI to go to. 

Well, since you're already on a bland diet we know that the food really isn't the issue here. Its always good to rule stuff out that way if your GI suggests you change your diet you can have them immediately dance to a different tune by telling them that its already been done and for how long.  

Send me a PM with everything you can't eat/don't like and I'll help you out with some recipes cause I had to learn how to cook at a young age and made up a lot of my own recipes. 

What might also be helpful for us on the forum is if you make a signature for yourself so we can see that you're undiagnosed, what medications if any that you're on (for any condition), what procedures you've had done already etc. You can use mine for a template if you like (its in my first post of your thread).

Have you tried going on a contraceptive pill for your irregular periods? One of the main things they do besides preventing pregnancy is to regulate your period along with reduce the pain and length. I had to start taking them back when I was 14 because mine caused me a lot of pain that wasn't normal.


----------



## tlc-x (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll do that with the GIs. The new GI, his name is Jonathon Snook and he sees to my family, hopefully because he seems them, he can piece things together.. hopefully! He listens to them and my Grandad has been seeing him for 20 odd years. 

I've spent the last four years going on different diets - coeliac diet (that was an expensive diet!) and IBS fibre diets and so on. We learnt what foods make me flare up and make me really poorly so took them out and still ill. I'll pm you then - thank you  

I've been on the contraceptive pill - I started my periods when I was 11/12 and after a year they were so painful and heavy, like REALLY heavy. So I went on the pill from 13/14 up until now and just come of the pill because it's not helping anymore. Someone suggested DEPO, so i'm going to look into that and see what else I can do. One site said that irregular periods can seem like periods but if the person has IBD then it might not actually be period blood but something else. It didn't go into any other details though!


----------



## tlc-x (Mar 25, 2012)

Yay new signature! Will pm you now.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 25, 2012)

I see your signature in your profile but not under your first post here for some reason. You may want to contact David through PM or post here: http://www.crohnsforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6 to try a sig test to see if anyone else can see your sig. Who knows, maybe its just me. 

I can't believe you haven't had a colonoscopy done yet. That's usually the first test done when you see a new GI. Whenever I see a new GI they order their own colonoscopy and endoscopy even if I had one done recently (like 3 months ago). They just like to see for themselves rather than looking at someone else's work. Crohn's can be found in the large intestine too (I have it there and in my ileum) so I don't understand why a scope hasn't been done already. It boggles the mind!


----------



## tlc-x (Mar 25, 2012)

My GI didn't want to pay out for the scope because there is no reason to as it's just in my head. Yeah, she basically said that to my parents. It's all in my head because one day something traumatic happened and then I was sad about that day and then get over it and now i'm ill  because of that day... when i've been ill for years before that day so it doesn't relate to it. 

I don't get why the MRI was JUST on my small bowel when everything is pointing to my large bowel!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't know why either. There are loads of tests out there though. Hopefully you wont have to do them all.


----------



## tlc-x (Mar 25, 2012)

Hope not! But i'll do what needs to be done!


----------



## carey (Mar 25, 2012)

I would suggest not taking iboprophren (sorry cant spell!!) My GI told me any asprin or nsaids are really bad for crohns, take tylenol instead, also id see a second GI, get a second opinion. Hope all goes well. Hugs


----------



## StarGirrrrl (Mar 25, 2012)

There are lots of contraceptive pills out there, it could be that a different one could help you again. There is also the "mini-pill" which only contains one hormone instead of two, this type also doesn't increase your blood clot risk like the two-hormone pill can and does, so highly suitable for someone who might have IBD which already increases the risk. Something to think about anyway. I'd suggest discussing it with your GP Surgery Nurse and not the Dr, they are so much more knowledgeable and have loads of experience with contraceptive pills.


----------



## Judith (Apr 5, 2012)

_I now look at my poo every time I go and i've got white stuff in it.. it's weird. I don't know if I can call it mucus because it's not green. _
-Hi Natasha, Crabby is right. Mucus does not have to be green. It can really be any color although some colors are better or worse than others. 

It could be mucus but it could be a couple of other things too. Is it like egg-white? Or, is it more like sour cream or cottage cheese? 

Candida overgrowth is possible which would look more like a sour cream, cottage cheese "white" or "offwhite" look whereas mucus that is normal should be more clear like egg-white.

Parasitic infections can show up as white and can be very tiny or meters long and anywhere in between.

If you have chunks that look kind of rice like this may be sloughing of you intestinal lining but I am unsure that this is your case since your colonoscopy came up good.


_I'm also getting periods every two weeks, only this week it's more bloody mucus not like a normal period whereas in the past every two weeks it's just like period blood, and this week it isn't._

Often, you may experience a "period" that is not actually a period but is due to your uterine lining being too thin. Since the uterus has so many blood vessels it is easy to rupture one if your lining is too thin (similar to a bloody nose). This can happen if your estrogen and progesterone ratios are off.  Also, if you have a cycle in which you do not ovulate (anovulatory cycle) mid cycle bleeding can happen. Or, if you are pregnant. That can cause a mid-cycle bleed due to implantation.

Hope it helps.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Apr 5, 2012)

The mucus might just be fat not being absorbed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlc-x (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you  

I haven't had a colonoscopy yet, grrr!

And the mucus looks more like egg white and just apart of the stool.


----------



## Mary:) (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds like normal mucus to me...


----------



## Dr.Who (Apr 5, 2012)

just wanted to say that, at 11yrs old i had symptoms.. they did all sorts of xrays.. a year later finally they did a colonoscopy and that was how i was diagnosed. 

30 yrs and 5 surgeries later, even though i for sure for sure have crohns obviously, GI still tells me now and then its all in my head.

crazy fools!! 
hehe



ps: im not taking any contraceptives  though and ive never had my period, so.. and yes, i always check my poos... even took pictures of it when i thought i saw blood but wasnt sure sure... i swear everything i eat i see in the bowel afterwards.


----------



## Judith (Apr 6, 2012)

tlc-x said:


> Thank you
> 
> I haven't had a colonoscopy yet, grrr!
> 
> And the mucus looks more like egg white and just apart of the stool.


I agree that it sounds like mucus. Some mucus is normal. Lots of mucus is not.


----------



## Lisaj (Dec 12, 2012)

I am getting this too. At first I thought it was a tape worm!  Mine are white and actually look like cell tissue.

I went from one ulcerated region to four. However, I know one is in the small bowel and I think the others in the colon.  I haven't had a colonoscopy since 2010.  

I left two gi's... one was so slow... and the other clueless to all the other symptoms the disease was causing.  I have some new names.  But do I have to go in?  Or is this one of the things that goes along with the disease?


----------

